# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  استشهاد الامام الحسن للشيخ حسين الاكرف فى قرية تاروت

## عاشق الحوراء

*إستشهاد الأمام الحسن للشيخ حسين الأكرف في السعودية  قرية تاروت :: فيديو + صور ::* 






أن معاوية لما عزم على البيعة ليزيد لم يكن شيء أثقل عليه من الحسن بن علي. فدس إليه سماً على يد زوجته جعدة بنت الأشعث، وضمن لها مائة ألف درهم، وأن يزوجها بيزيد، فسقته السم في جرعة من اللبن وكان صائماً، فبقي (عليه السلام) أربعين يوماً يعاني آلام السم حتى لحق بالرفيق الأعلى. 

نعزي صاحب العصر والزمان أرواحنا لتراب مقدمه الفداء والعلماء الأفاضل والعالم الإسلامي أجمع بذكرى رحيل الإمام الحسن المجتبى عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام، وبهذه الذكرى الأليمة أحيا الرادود الحسيني الشيخ حسين موكب عزاء في المملكة العربية السعودي بمنطقة القطيف/ تاروت .. عظم الله لكم الأجر لهذا المصاب الجلل وأثابكم الله..drawGradient()




والآن نترككم لمشاهدة ملف الفيديو والصور الملتقطة من الموكب، راجين من الله القبول ومنكم حسن الأستماع.

الملف المرئي

المقطع المرئي
للتحميــــل

أضغط هنا



:: بعض الصور الملتقطة ::











ملاحظة: لم يكن مستوى التنظيم بالمتطلع الجيد الذي يليق إلى وقار هذه المناسبة الاليمة، وذلك بسبب سؤ التنظيم من قبل اللجنة المنظمة للموكب مما سبّب ربكة عند منطقة الرادود، ولا توجد إضاءة كافية للشارع المخصص لسير الموكب، بالأضافة إلى المنظمين لم يكونوا متعاونين مع المصورين.
أرجع ذاكرتنا هذا العزاء الذي يحيه الأخوان الأشقاء في السعودية  قرية تاروت بتحديد الى زمن السبعينات في البحرين الذي يفتقد التنظيم ويكثر فيه العشوائيه في صفوف المعزين داخل الموكب الحسيني.

*مسرحية أم عزاء حسيني* 
حقا أنها مصيبة وما أعضمها من مصيبة عزاء حسيني يتحول للتفرج والتجمهر 
وكأننا في رمي الجمرات 
هذا ما حصل حين حضر الشيخ في تاروت وفاة الامام الحسن 
سوء تنظيم قلة سماعات وتجمهر حول الرادود بشكل غير طبيعي 
لدرجة أن لا يوجد لطم بجنب الرادود 

لا أدري هل أصبح الشيخ الأكرف أمام هذا الزمان حتى يعامل بالشكل الذي رأيته 
حين ركب السياراة لقد دار الناس حول السيارة حيث أنها لا تسطيع الحركة 
ومع أحترامي للموكب بحكم انه جديد أكبر غلط أن تبدي بارادود كالشيخ حتى لو كان على بدئ الموكب سنتان 

ماذا أستفاد مجئ الشيخ لهذا الموكب سوء تنظيم سمعة غير جيدة

رد من احد الاخوان من القرية نفسها
ما أدري ما أقول
ومع أني من أهالي القطيف
ولا أدري لما وصل حالهم الى هذه العنجهية والوقاحة 
هذا الشيء ليس من صالح أهل القطيف بشكل العام
فلقد خلقوا لأنفسهم سمعة هم غنى عنها
رأيت تضايق الشيخ بشكل واضح

والموكب الذي حظر فيه الشيخ موكب مبتدىء لايمتلك تلك الأمكانيات التي تستطيع تنظيم مسيرة يقودها راواديد بهذا الحجم
رأينا سوء التنظيم من نقص السماعات ومن نقص الكوادر 
فالجميع متجمهر حول الرادود وكأنه أمام زمانهم
لاحول ولا قوة ألا بالله
نقطه اخرى
كما أن قصيدة الشيخ لم تكن بذلك المستوى المعروف عنه وهذا الشي أثر سلبأً على المعزين.
ماجورين ومثابين


الرد الثانى شوفوة
والله لين جيت للحق أكثر مواكب القطيف مافيها تنظيم انا اليوم لست موجود في القطيق للأسف ولكن نعود للماضي ونشوف...........................شيخ حسين في صفوى ليلة سادس من سنتين والحضور كان ظخم جداً جداً لكن مافيه لطامه بس تفرج................ونفس الشي جعفر الدرازي في العوامية من 3 سنوات وهل السنه تقول انت مو قاعد في عزاء قاعد في قهوة بسبب الإزعاج الزائد............................والقائمة تطول

مفروض في القطيف يكون عزاء مركزي مثل بن سلوم من زمان ولكن

انتظروا ياجماعة في موكب جديد في القطيف سيظهر بقوة وسيكون هو صاحب العزاء المركزي وهو الآن في طور التنظيم

الرد الثالث

احد الاخوان من البحرين
السلام عليكم

مع احترامي للمنظميالسلام عليكم

مع احترامي للمنظمين و للموكب .. و لكن الموكب البارحة تنظيم فاشل

سماعات احنه نعزي و تخلص ما في سماعات و لمسافات طويلة

تقدمنا قدام .. السماعات تشتغل تبند ما ادري شفيهم

تالي رحنه عند الشيخ بنلطم قالوا المنظمين لا .. ممنوع أحد يطلم صوب الشيخ .. تعال يا حبيبي الرادود 

يبي يسمع لطم صوب .. لازم يكون لطامة صوبه .. شلون يتحمس الرادود ...

و العالم يا الله الكل واقف يطالع و اللي يسولف ..

يعني لو ما رحنه السعودية و معزين في البحرين اريح لينا بوااااااااايد
__________________
ن و للموكب .. و لكن الموكب البارحة تنظيم فاشل

سماعات احنه نعزي و تخلص ما في سماعات و لمسافات طويلة

تقدمنا قدام .. السماعات تشتغل تبند ما ادري شفيهم

تالي رحنه عند الشيخ بنلطم قالوا المنظمين لا .. ممنوع أحد يطلم صوب الشيخ .. تعال يا حبيبي الرادود 

يبي يسمع لطم صوب .. لازم يكون لطامة صوبه .. شلون يتحمس الرادود ...

و العالم يا الله الكل واقف يطالع و اللي يسولف ..

يعني لو ما رحنه السعودية و معزين في البحرين اريح لينا بوااااااااايد

__________________






في الختام نعتذر على أي تقصير بذر منا وتقبلوا منا فائق التحية والأحترام،،

----------


## My tears

* * 
 :weird: 

*عظـم الله لكـم الأجـر .. 
الله يعطيك الصحه والعافية .. شكراً لك على هذا النقل   ..*

*وإن كـان لقـدوم الشيخ حسين الأكرف هذه المرة كـرة   .. 
أتمنـى إن تكـون افضـل مـن هـذه المـرة  ..* 

*وكمـا قال أحدهـم ..*
*




الموكب الذي حظر فيه الشيخ موكب مبتدىء 



*

*وإن شاء الله وإذا إذن الباري بقدومـه مرة آخرى .. 
أتمنـى يكون الموكـب الذي سوف يحظر فيه أفضـل وأحسـن  ..*

*أكرر شكري لك ..* 
*وجـاري التحميـل ..*
*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..*

----------


## حنون الليل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا: مشكور اخوك عاشق الحوراء على الصور والمقطع ..
ثانيا: احب اقول لك ان في البحرين في بعض الوفايات يكون الحضور كبير جدا
لابد ان يكون في الموكب سماعات كافيه اما عدنا في القطيف غير بعض المواكب  
الحضور قليل فما بالك في موكب مبتدى على قول الشباب...على شان كده التنظيم
مو دك الزود والسماعات قليله...اعود واشكر عاشق الحوراء

----------


## طالبة طموحه

بالنسبة لمنطقة السعودية زين اوفوق الزين انه يقدرون يعزون 
او مسموح لهم انهم يعزون في الشارع

----------


## قرشيه

*الله يساعدنا يالي احنا بالسعوديه &&&&&&&&&& تراكم مانتو بداريين عن شيء*

----------


## الطــيار

التنظيم للأسف كان مو أوكيه لكن انشاء الله المنظمين يستفيدوا من الأخطاء

مشكور أخي العزيز

----------


## قرشيه

*شكرا على الرد ومأجورين ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم*

----------


## القلب المرح

*عفوا*
*الموكب الا جابو فيه الشيخ حسين  هذا موكب جديد وتوه في بدايته* 
*والسبب مو من التنظيم وكل مانظمو الجماعه الشباب الله يهديهم يعودو مثل ماهم لا مشاركة في العزاء ولاشئ  جايين للتفرج فقط ومنهم واقف امام الشيخ يناظره ليتشبع بشوفته مثل مايقولون ولا يشاركهم في هذه الليلة الحزينة باللطم عالصدر* 
*والمنظمين هناك لايستطيعو التنظيم لقلتهم وشاركهم بعض من الاخوه في بعض المواكب بالتنظيم* 
*ولكن ابدع الشيخ حسين وابعدعو شبابنا  باللطم عالصدر واخجلونا بازدحامهم وعدم تعانوهم في التنظيم* 
*تحياتي لك اخي عاشق الحوراء..*

----------


## نسمة ليل

مشكورين ياحظ اهل تاروت بالردود الشيخ حسين الاكراف

----------


## ابن الاكرف

مشكووووووووووووور اخوي على الصور 


تحياتيــ ..

----------


## بلاقيود

ربما أختلف معكم جميعا ...

حيث قرأت جميع الردود فلم أقرأ كلمة شكر أو ثناء للقائمين على الموكب والمنظمين بل على العكس كانت جميع الردود هجومية ,... لماذا ؟  

هل هذا هو النقد البناء ؟؟؟

لفت انتباهي احد الردود حيث يقول الاخ 
 للموكب .. و لكن الموكب البارحة تنظيم فاشل

سماعات احنه نعزي و تخلص ما في سماعات و لمسافات طويلة

تقدمنا قدام .. السماعات تشتغل تبند ما ادري شفيهم

تالي رحنه عند الشيخ بنلطم قالوا المنظمين لا .. ممنوع أحد يطلم صوب الشيخ .. تعال يا حبيبي الرادود 

يبي يسمع لطم صوب .. لازم يكون لطامة صوبه .. شلون يتحمس الرادود ...

و العالم يا الله الكل واقف يطالع و اللي يسولف ..

يعني لو ما رحنه السعودية و معزين في البحرين اريح لينا بوااااااااايد


يااخي العزيز انا من اشد المعجبين بمواكب البحرين ولكن  انظر وشاهد شريط ليلة 20رمضان 1427هـ اللي شال فيها الشيخ وشوف كيف الناس متجمهرين عليه صحيح مو بنفس الطريقة اللي حصلت في تاروت ولكن  انتم انتقدتم مسألة ان العالم تركو العزا وظلو يتفرجو  على الشيخ ياخي يمكن نعذر اهل تاروت لانهم اول مرة يزورهم الشيخ لكن وش تقول لاهل البحرين واللي الشيخ دايم عندهم ...

على العموم كلامي هذا مايبرر ابدا الاخطاء اللي حصلت في التنظيم ولكن لابد بأن لا نوجه سيوف الانتقادات بهذه الطريقة  ونكون اكثر وعيا ومنطقية ...

كما لا انسى بأن أشكر جميع من ساهمو في هذا الموضوع جميعهم والشكر موصول لصاحب الموضوع وأسف للإطالة

----------


## الــــنـــاري

السلام عليكم 
مشكوره اخوي 
لو نضرنا فان الشيخ اول مرة حظر السعودية كانت في صفوى وكان الوضع مو جيد وفي المرة الثانية كانت في تاروت
وكان الوضع سيئ كما يقول الشباب لان الموكب مبتدى ولاكن لو نضرنا الى القديح فقد كان الوضع جيد جدا 
كان الحضور كبير جداً  وقد بدل الكوادر والمنظمين  كل مالديهم لكي ينظمو المسيرة وقد كانت المسيرة رائعة جدة
واتمنا التطور لكل مواكب القطيف كلها
وعتذر على الاطالعة

----------


## سفيرالغرام190

شيخ حسين الا كرف كل سجن

----------


## ولد ملك

مشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور

----------

